# ça t'apprendra à (ne pas) + être en retard, téléphoner, etc.



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Lorsque quelqu'un commet une gaffe, comme ne pas arriver à l'heure, et que ça lui porte préjudice, habituellement, on lui dit par exemple :
"Dommage, c'est trop tard, il n'y a plus de frites. Ça t'apprendra à être en retard."
Mais cette formulation si commune et si naturelle n'est-elle pas illogique ?
Je m'explique : si la personne arrive en retard et que ça lui cause un préjudice, n'est-il pas plus logique que ça lui serve de leçon ? Et dans ce cas, cette conséquence néfaste devrait justement, à mon avis, lui apprendre à "ne pas arriver en retard", d'où cette formulation : "Ça t'apprendra à ne pas être en retard."

Qu'en dites-vous ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Loukassit0

J'en dis que c'est ce qu'on appelle du sarcasme.


----------



## proyoyo

Ah oui, c'est possible aussi. Il faut donc le prendre comme un simple sarcasme et ne pas se casser la tête avec ça ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Loukassit0 said:


> J'en dis que c'est ce qu'on appelle du sarcasme.


Bonjour,

 J'en suis d'accord !


----------



## elisa2008

Bonjour.
Vous connaissez tous la phrase :
Ça t'apprendra à ... !!!!
Cependant, il me semble qu'il existe deux sens :

1- Ça te servira de leçon pour ...
Ex: Je téléphonais. Je me suis fait arrêter par la police...
     Ça t'apprendra à *ne pas téléphoner *au volant. = la prochaine fois, tu ne téléphoneras pas au volant.

2- C'est bien fait pour toi. Tu n'avais qu'à pas...
Ex: Je téléphonais. Je me suis fait arrêter par la police...
     Ça t'apprendra*,* à *téléphoner* au volant ! = c'est bien fait pour toi ! Tu n'avais qu'à pas téléphoner au volant !
Dans ce dernier cas, il me semble que l'intonation suppose une virgule

Dans un cas, ne pas téléphoner, dans l'autre, téléphoner.

Analysez-vous la différence de la même façon que moi ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## rolmich

Tout à fait d'accord avec ton analyse des deux phrases.
Je ne placerais pas de virgule dans l'exemple 2.


----------



## Alsako

Dans la phrase 2, c'est par ironie qu'on emploie la forme affirmative.


----------



## Comtois

Je crois que vous comprenez très bien les deux expressions, et qu'en effet la virgule est nécessaire dans la 2. (Mais _tu n'avais qu'à *ne *pas téléphoner..._)


----------



## Pajapatak

Bonsoir.
Je suis un peu perdue!  
La propriétaire d’un restaurant veut punir sa fille, qui est toujours en retard. 
„Tu vas lui apporter son plat et après ça, tu iras passer un coup de chiffon sur les tables du fond qui sont dégoûtantes. *Ça  t’apprendra à toujours être en retard*.“

D’après moi, ce n’est pas logique, mais peut-être j’ai tort.  

Merci d’avance pour la clarification.


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonsoir,

"Ca t'apprendra" est une expression qui veut dire "Que cela te serve de leçon" ou "Maintenant que tu as vu les conséquences, peut-être que tu ne le feras plus". 

Donc ici : "Ta punition parce que tu es en retard, c'est de porter le plat et de nettoyer les tables. Ainsi, la prochaine fois, tu feras attention à ne plus être en retard."


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Pajapatak.
Pour poursuivre, c'est comme si le père disait, sous la colère et par ironie : _Non mais, je vais t'apprendre, moi, à toujours être en retard!_
Souvent on dit simplement _ça t'apprendra!_, qui est plus facile à comprendre.


----------



## Comtois

Non, ce n'est pas logique, parce que c'est une antiphrase, qui consiste à dire volontairement le contraire de ce qu'on veut dire. Comme quand on dit à quelqu'un qui a fait une bêtise : « C'est malin ! »


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Pajapatak,

Retiens juste la tournure "ça t'apprendra à + <cause de la punition>".
Ce qui est énoncé avant est censé arriver à corriger la cause de la punition.
Ici, sa fâcheuse habitude d'arriver toujours en retard cause à la fille du travail supplémentaire (sa punition) : apporter un plat (on ne sait à qui ?) et nettoyer les tables sales du fond.


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui. On peut également le comprendre comme :

"ça t'apprendra à (i.e. _"ce qu'il en coûte de"_) être toujours en retard."

Du coup, il existe bien dans la situation correspondante une forme d'enseignement qui légitime ainsi la présence du verbe "apprendre" (dans le sens de "enseigner", donc).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui. On peut le voir comme une méthode d'éducation... 
(Ça Cette tournure de phrase marche dans toutes les situations, même après avoir battu son enfant comme plâtre : "tiens ! Ça t'apprendra à me réveiller pendant ma sieste" !)


----------



## Mohamed.Haddad1992

Bonjour, par exemple pour ceux qui son toujours en retard ou qu'ils font le binz, j'aimerais savoir svp si on dit plutôt ça lui apprendra à recommencer la même bêtise ou ça lui apprendra à ne pas la recommencer ? Merci d'avance bonne journée.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour 
Lorsque quelqu'un est puni, c'est pour lui apprendre à *ne pas recommencer* son erreur, en lui infligeant un désagrément qui restera associé à son mauvais comportement.


----------



## OLN

Source,  s.v. § 5. Décalage entre "représentations" chez les acteurs linguistiques


Pour ce qui est de dire plutôt l'un ou plutôt l'autre, il semble que la forme ironique est (devenue ?) bien plus courante que la formulation logique.
Exemples dans la littérature :


> Avec une nuance de menace :
> [...] Sacré nom de Dieu, Lantibout, jura-t-il, vous aurez deux jours de salle de police pour vous apprendre à me répondre avec une impertinence pareille! Ah vous rarrangerez peaudezébie? Courteline, _Le Train de 8 h 47,_1888, p. 72.
> APPRENDRE : Définition de APPRENDRE


On la trouve bien avant, dans le langage apparemment populaire :
- _C'est bien fait, çà _(sic)_ vous apprendra à vous être moqué de moi _(pièce de 1807)
Avec le passé, le sens est encore plus évident. 
- _Tout-à-l'heure, j'te baillerai eune fière pilule à avaler, va... Ça t'apprendra à êt' si orgueilleuse_ (pièce de 1796)

et déjà chez Molière dans le_ Malade imaginaire _et les _Fourberies de Scapin _:
_- Voici qui vous apprendra à mentir
- Voilà qui vous apprendra à vous oser jouer à moi_


----------

